# New Doctor at the Bridge Required



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2015)

Excellent - Mourinho throws his teddies out of his pram and 'demotes' his first team doctor as she was too prompt at attending to one of his pole-axed players and then showing duty of care to the player ensuring he was OK before he continued.  

How was she to know - being a *girl* - that she should let him roll about a bit in agony, then when play not stopped and no action against another player taken - leap to his feet when he spots he was needed in an ongoing passage of play.  Oh my dear - you just don't understand men's football.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 12, 2015)

It's obvious Mourinho knows his player was acting and not really hurt. Of course being a doctor, she would assume the player is being honest.....

Personally if I were her, I would tender my resignation straight away.


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2015)

not only that but unless the rules have changed only officials and players are allowed on the pitch and the physio's etc have to be invited onto the pitch by the referee. they cant just go running on to the pitch!
funny how Maureen isn't giving his player stick for faking injury!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 12, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			It's obvious Mourinho knows his player was acting and not really hurt. Of course being a doctor, she would assume the player is being honest.....

Personally if I were her, I would tender my resignation straight away.
		
Click to expand...

This!

Feigning injury is another of the far too many scourges of top level Football! I believe previous abuse was why the Rule about on-field treatment was brought in some time ago.

The sooner Mourinho turns his anger to Hazzard for lying there not contributing to the team effort, the better!


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2015)

It's her job to look after the players' wellbeing and health.
She was, apparently, invited onto the pitch by the referee.
It's her job to decide on the players' physical state, not Mourinho's ...................... she was merely doing her job!
It's the managers' job to make sure their team wins football matches, it's the physios' job to make sure the players are fit enough to play.
The problem is that some players, Hazard being just one example, are totally unhurt 95% of the time they go down, the physio has to respond on the 5% offchance that they are actually hurt.
God forbid, but what if Mourinho had stopped the physios from going onto the pitch, only to discover that Hazard was having a heart problem a lÃ¡ Fabrice Muamba!
Mourinho has shown himself up to be a total jerk ........................ again.
I have an inkling that all is not well down at the Bridge!

*Slime*.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 12, 2015)

Her professional responsibility overrides the manager's opinion. She is there to provide medical care not participate in Mourinho's match strategy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2015)

What as her sex got to do with anything?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 12, 2015)

In essence there is a massive massive difference between players being hurt (95%) or 100% of the time or not at all and players being injured.
The only way to know the difference between the two is to actually assess a player.
As a Chelsea player I would be livid with Hazard for being hurt and not manning up. A Dr, who all the Chelsea players had trust in has now lost her  primary job, doing what she loved. For that Hazard should hang his head in shame and back his Dr.

John Madden who was an esteemed Americam football coach said you can play when your hurt but not when your injured. The Dr determined which was which and he never argued with his Dr.
Mr Moaniniho has reached a new low


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 12, 2015)

I wonder what is going to happen if/when someone is truly (badly) injured and there's not a Doctor on the Chelsea bench to deal with it!

Is it not a requirement for Prem League that there is a team Doctor there? On the bench?

Interesting/amusing article! http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...urinho-top-10-scapegoats.html?frame=endScreen


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			What as her sex got to do with anything?
		
Click to expand...

Good question - one for Mr M as he angrily declared after the game that she didn't understand football.  And it's rather important as the Chelsea doctor is a lone female in the field and has been subject to, and stood up against, a lot of sexist comments from crowds - and so quite a role model for girls.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 12, 2015)

Ahhh football and especially the premier league that takes itself far too seriously. Where you can behave like a despot dictator and utter a load of nonsensical garbage, but as long as you are the chosen one then that's OK. Would be nice if the media stood up to him , but most of them have their tongues shoved so far up his backside and need him to fill some column inches or 2 minutes of air time they dare not point out he is behaving like a spoilt brat. IMHO of course.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good question - one for Mr M as he angrily declared after the game that she didn't understand football.  And it's rather important as the Chelsea doctor is a lone female in the field and has been subject to, and stood up against, a lot of sexist comments from crowds - and so quite a role model for girls.
		
Click to expand...

Hasnt Jon Fearn also had his football knowledge questioned?
Obviously it makes for a better story because Eva is an attractive female.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Excellent - Mourinho throws his teddies out of his pram and 'demotes' his first team doctor as she was too prompt at attending to one of his pole-axed players and then showing duty of care to the player ensuring he was OK before he continued.  

How was she to know - being a *girl* - that she should let him roll about a bit in agony, then when play not stopped and no action against another player taken - leap to his feet when he spots he was needed in an ongoing passage of play.  Oh my dear - you just don't understand men's football.
		
Click to expand...

Two members of the medical staff ran onto the field; one male, one female.

Mourinho criticised his medical staff for not understanding the game.  He didn't name a gender.  Both male and female members of staff involved have been disciplined according to reports, yet the press report mainly on the female involved and you turn it into a sexist issue.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure team doctors are allowed onto the pitch without the referee's permission.  Their duty of care takes over.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Two members of the medical staff ran onto the field; one male, one female.

Mourinho criticised his medical staff for not understanding the game.  He didn't name a gender.  Both male and female members of staff involved have been disciplined according to reports, yet the press report mainly on the female involved and you turn it into a sexist issue.  

Click to expand...

Not me turning into a sexist issue ~ mourinho has made it one and the media are seeing it that way. Petty and I'll-advised behaviour by Mourinho.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not me turning into a sexist issue ~ mourinho has made it one and the media are seeing it that way. Petty and I'll-advised behaviour by Mourinho.
		
Click to expand...

In which case you'll be able to show us where he specifically criticised the female member of staff whilst exonerating the male oneâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not me turning into a sexist issue ~ mourinho has made it one and the media are seeing it that way. Petty and I'll-advised behaviour by Mourinho.
		
Click to expand...

So why did you feel the need to type "GIRL" in your op? 
Where was the reference to her male colleague ?

I'm not saying I agree with Jose,but I fail to see how this is a case of sexism


----------



## Leftie (Aug 12, 2015)

I've always thought that it's very easy to differentiate between a real injury and cheating. If cheating, expect outstretched arms, several somersaults/rolls/double salko's/toe loops or whatever to prove your athleticism and draw attention to yourself.  If really injured, you go down and stay down and don't move in case you make the injury worse.

As you may have guessed, I cannot stand the blatant cheating that goes on in "the beautiful game" (whoever came up with that comment was a total knob, imo of course).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2015)

I hope Mourinho sees the error of his ways, especially in the way the doctor has been a role model, being a lone female in a mans world and who has had to endure torments from fans and constant media attention. Shame she's getting the Jose treatment for actually doing her role and ensuring duty of care. So what if they had nine men for a while. They didn't concede


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I hope Mourinho sees the error of his ways, especially in the way the doctor has been a role model, being a lone female in a mans world and who has had to endure torments from fans and constant media attention. Shame she's getting the Jose treatment for actually doing her role and ensuring duty of care. So what if they had nine men for a while. They didn't concede
		
Click to expand...

& what about Jon Fearn?
Surely it would be sexist if he changed his mind simply because Eva is female.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 12, 2015)

Perhaps what he should be doing is admonishing his player for his acting.
His doctor could save a players life ,whereas a player can only save him 3 points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			& what about Jon Fearn?
Surely it would be sexist if he changed his mind simply because Eva is female.
		
Click to expand...

He should treat them both equally as employees. No doubt but it's Eva that is the one in the spotlight because she is a lone female. Not right but that's the way of the world especially in the media and social media


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He should treat them both equally as employees. No doubt but it's Eva that is the one in the spotlight because she is a lone female. Not right but that's the way of the world especially in the media and social media
		
Click to expand...

But that's not down to Jose. 
The papers obviously focused more on her because it made for a better story. 
The fact that this thread was started & insinuated it was because she's a GIRL shows that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			But that's not down to Jose. 
The papers obviously focused more on her because it made for a better story. 
The fact that this thread was started & insinuated it was because she's a GIRL shows that.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and no. He has barely mentioned the actions of Jo Fearn and so even sub-consciously he's fed the frenzy


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes and no. He has barely mentioned the actions of Jo Fearn and so even sub-consciously he's fed the frenzy
		
Click to expand...

Can you point out where he's mentioned Eva & not Fearn?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 12, 2015)

Does it really matter what sex they are, he is being a premium grade tool anyway.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Can you point out where he's mentioned Eva & not Fearn?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...just-treatment-of-chelsea-doctor-eva-carneiro
 Perhaps not him directly but this article focuses mainly on the doctor and as I said sub consciously or not he's fed the frenzy. I assume another doctor will be on duty. I thought it was a mandatory requirement


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



*I hope Mourinho sees the error of his ways,* especially in the way the doctor has been a role model, being a lone female in a mans world and who has had to endure torments from fans and constant media attention. Shame she's getting the Jose treatment for actually doing her role and ensuring duty of care. So what if they had nine men for a while. They didn't concede
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean ................ admit he's in the wrong?

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



http://www.skysports.com/football/n...just-treatment-of-chelsea-doctor-eva-carneiro
 Perhaps not him directly but this article focuses mainly on the doctor and as I said sub consciously or not he's fed the frenzy. I assume another doctor will be on duty. I thought it was a mandatory requirement
		
Click to expand...

How can Jose be blamed for the  journalists focusing on the female Dr because it makes a better story? 
You're talking rubbish Homer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 12, 2015)

Moaningoh is the one who has banned the doctor from training sessions and all matches. Whatever the doctors sex, his actions are just plain petulant, but then what else do you expect from him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2015)

For balance, I've just seen the tackle on Hazard again and it was a "proper" foul with a boot into his upper shin/lower knee area.

I've given Hazard stick in the past as I feel he goes down at the drop of a hat when it suits him, even though he can be quite strong when it suits him. On this occasion though, it was a cast iron, hurtful foul.

The boot was a professional foul by the Swansea player, and could have been a serious injury if it had hit him straight onto the knee, maybe even a chipping of the bone.

I think the medial staff where right to go onto the pitch, especially with the incident happening only about 20 yards away.

Overall, I think Mourinho has hung them out to dry. Maybe if he'd apologised the next day, and retracted the earlier comments, he might have slightly glossed over it, Instead he has created a storm, upset probably all of his medical team, and may be in a position where he may have no fully qualified doctor in attendance for future games.

Djibril Cisse said that Mark Waller (Liverpool's doctor at the time), probably saved his life, when he attended his broken leg at Blackburn, as it was a compound break, and on that occasion if he wouldnt have had the quick and correct treatment things could have been fatal. Since backed up by others, I think.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2015)

It stops people talking about the dropped points at home in the first game - which is prob the exact reason why he is doing it 

He knows exactly what he is doing and it seems his doctor is the victim in his diversion tactics this time 

Maybe another career he has ruined


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It stops people talking about the dropped points at home in the first game - which is prob the exact reason why he is doing it 

He knows exactly what he is doing and it seems his doctor is the victim in his diversion tactics this time 

Maybe another career he has ruined
		
Click to expand...

There's definitely something not right with how it's been handled. 

This should never have been allowed to get out, it should've been dealt with behind closed doors.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It stops people talking about the dropped points at home in the first game - which is prob the exact reason why he is doing it 

He knows exactly what he is doing and it seems his doctor is the victim in his diversion tactics this time 

Maybe another career he has ruined
		
Click to expand...

Probably spot on there, anything to deflect away from the fact his team did not win. He does it every single time. Still, at least he didn't blame the ref which is the go to excuse  for most managers.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			For balance, I've just seen the tackle on Hazard again and it was a "proper" foul with a boot into his upper shin/lower knee area.

I've given Hazard stick in the past as I feel he goes down at the drop of a hat when it suits him, even though he can be quite strong when it suits him. On this occasion though, it was a cast iron, hurtful foul.

The boot was a professional foul by the Swansea player, and could have been a serious injury if it had hit him straight onto the knee, maybe even a chipping of the bone.

I think the medial staff where right to go onto the pitch, especially with the incident happening only about 20 yards away..
		
Click to expand...

Spoil sport, let the haters play :smirk:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			For balance, I've just seen the tackle on Hazard again and it was a "proper" foul with a boot into his upper shin/lower knee area.

I've given Hazard stick in the past as I feel he goes down at the drop of a hat when it suits him, even though he can be quite strong when it suits him. On this occasion though, it was a cast iron, hurtful foul.

The boot was a professional foul by the Swansea player, and could have been a serious injury if it had hit him straight onto the knee, maybe even a chipping of the bone.

I think the medial staff where right to go onto the pitch, especially with the incident happening only about 20 yards away.

Overall, I think Mourinho has hung them out to dry. Maybe if he'd apologised the next day, and retracted the earlier comments, he might have slightly glossed over it, Instead he has created a storm, upset probably all of his medical team, and may be in a position where he may have no fully qualified doctor in attendance for future games.

Djibril Cisse said that Mark Waller (Liverpool's doctor at the time), probably saved his life, when he attended his broken leg at Blackburn, as it was a compound break, and on that occasion if he wouldnt have had the quick and correct treatment things could have been fatal. Since backed up by others, I think.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the tackle was as bad as you've suggested,.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			Spoil sport, let the haters play :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Do you think Mourinhio and Chelsea have handled this debacle properly?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2015)

Is this story really that big?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 13, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Is this story really that big?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's just another example of bonkers football managers losing the plot when results don't go their way. Didn't see anything sexist in it though.

I quite like Jose but he's a total divot sometimes.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2015)

Jamie Vardie sits at a black jack table shouting racial slurs & it's forgotten about overnight. 
I personally think Jose is out of order,but it's really not that big a story.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm struggling to see JM's viewpoint on this. If he wants to rant then surely the issue should be about why the team that committed the foul can defend the resultant free kick with a full team whilst the team that was fouled against loses a player for the free kick. It's the rule making a treated player leave the pitch after receiving treatment that is at fault in my very humble opinion. Perhaps the player that committed the foul should also have to leave the pitch for the resultant free kick?

As for the JM v Eva farce, the answer is that no, neither JM or Chelsea FC have handled this well. JM is simply wrong. However I think that this has more than a little bit to do with JM's frustration that Costa's injury issues do not appear to have been rectified. I predict a wholesale clearout of the medical team at the Bridge.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 13, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jamie Vardie sits at a black jack table shouting racial slurs & it's forgotten about overnight. 
I personally think Jose is out of order,but it's really not that big a story.
		
Click to expand...

Jamie did apologise (albeit half heartedly). Stories involving Chelsea/JM are always going to be bigger than stories about Leicester City I'm afraid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2015)

It's a big story to the medical staff that Jose has nailed and done possible damage to their careers in sport. All because he is a classless, petulant child. This looks like a constructive dismissal case. 

Is this Jose spitting his dummy out because he has not been able to spend this summer? He never leaves a club on good terms, stays only a few years. Is he self destructing already? Where to next? He burns his bridges wherever he goes so which club, hypothetically, would have Jose next knowing how he works and the trail he leaves behind.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't buy it that any of the medical staff have had their careers ruined over this. If Eva Carneiro leaves Chelsea she'll walk into any job she wants pretty much. Same for the others involved, having Chelsea FC on your CV can only help especially as JM will be the villain in any drama.

And no-one has been dismissed - yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2015)

I hope you are right but mud can sometimes stick and JM is a big fish. The medics have not been sacked but they have been sidelined and effectively demoted. Their role is very much diminished.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hope you are right but mud can sometimes stick and JM is a big fish. The medics have not been sacked but they have been sidelined and effectively demoted. Their role is very much diminished.
		
Click to expand...

Mud only sticks if there is some truth in the accusation that they've done something wrong. I've yet to see anyone (including any fellow Chelsea fans) supporting JM's stance on this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Mud can stick, no smoke without fire etc. People hear part of a story, see a headline and think there must be something in it. Will other clubs feel they are trouble, not worth the risk? I hope not and JM is currently being isolated on this one so the signs are good for them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2015)

His point that the medical staff do not understand football I can see if this was the first match these two had benn involved in, surely after all this time the Medical staff and manager would have a policy in place and the medical staff educated. I would hope all teams would communicate, not just Chelsea.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			His point that the medical staff do not understand football I can see if this was the first match these two had benn involved in, surely after all this time the Medical staff and manager would have a policy in place and the medical staff educated. I would hope all teams would communicate, not just Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what they failed to understand, that the player writhing in agony didn't actually need medical attention? Perhaps his ire would have been better directed at the player feigning injury?


----------



## DCB (Aug 13, 2015)

That man is never happy, remember the criticism he handed out when medical help wan't readily available when Chec had his skull fracture ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 13, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			I'm struggling to see JM's viewpoint on this. If he wants to rant then surely the issue should be about why the team that committed the foul can defend the resultant free kick with a full team whilst the team that was fouled against loses a player for the free kick. It's the rule making a treated player leave the pitch after receiving treatment that is at fault in my very humble opinion. Perhaps the player that committed the foul should also have to leave the pitch for the resultant free kick?

As for the JM v Eva farce, the answer is that no, neither JM or Chelsea FC have handled this well. JM is simply wrong. However I think that this has more than a little bit to do with JM's frustration that Costa's injury issues do not appear to have been rectified. I predict a wholesale clearout of the medical team at the Bridge.
		
Click to expand...

I often hear this being asked/mentioned  even on sky sports when i still had it ,maybe the other "older crew" will remember ,  this rule was introduced to stop time wasting , 

the theory was it would stop players feigning injury if they had to go off & leave their team a man down  afterwards, 

the fault is in the application , the refs are allowing the player  back on too soon , should be a couple of mins off at least , not just walk to side line & back on straight away , managers would not want to be a player down for 3 min or so if he wasnt really hurt ,

As for Jose , for a player who defends his players so well , this is bad form , deal with it internally , 
Bit of frustration at lack of wanted transfer activity possibly ? maybe trying to show he hasnt things HIS way in the backroom staff , 
We wont ever hear the real story ,

By all accounts ive read the ref called them on ,  he is wrong on this occasion blaming the 2 he did .. thats for sure


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm not sure what they failed to understand, that the player writhing in agony didn't actually need medical attention? Perhaps his ire would have been better directed at the player feigning injury?
		
Click to expand...

Any player at any time during a game who needs treatment by the physio/doctor must then leave the pitch until called back on by the Referee, this has beeen in place for a few seasons now.
As it was in this game it happened near the end when Chelsea were pushing for an equaliser, it meant the free kick was taken with Chelsea being two men short in attack, knowing this can happen I would of thought they have a policy of waiting 5-10 seconds to see if the player miraculousy recovers thus preventing the player having to come off the pitch.

I am not defending Jose, just trying to make sense of his point, if it was 2 defenders injured and they were facing all out attack from the opposition it could be disaster.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Any player at any time during a game who needs treatment by the physio/doctor must then leave the pitch until called back on by the Referee, this has beeen in place for a few seasons now.
As it was in this game it happened near the end when Chelsea were pushing for an equaliser, it meant the free kick was taken with Chelsea being two men short in attack, knowing this can happen I would of thought they have a policy of waiting 5-10 seconds to see if the player miraculousy recovers thus preventing the player having to come off the pitch.

I am not defending Jose, just trying to make sense of his point, if it was 2 defenders injured and they were facing all out attack from the opposition it could be disaster.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it but, by all accounts, the player was down injured so the ref called the doctor on. She'd (rightly) have been slated if she'd waited and it had been a serious injury so all the blame with the player on this one, IMO.

I agree with the comments about the rule. It's the law of unintended consequences really, a good idea to try and avoid feigning injury but results in the team being unfairly penalised after a foul on one of their players.


----------



## freddielong (Aug 13, 2015)

A new low for this vile little man.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I haven't seen it but, by all accounts, the player was down injured so the ref called the doctor on. She'd (rightly) have been slated if she'd waited and it had been a serious injury so all the blame with the player on this one, IMO.

I agree with the comments about the rule. It's the law of unintended consequences really, a good idea to try and avoid feigning injury but results in the team being unfairly penalised after a foul on one of their players.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely correct that the Ref signalled to the bench that medical staff can enter the field of play and what you see is JM standing on the touchline looking at the players and the medical staff sprint past him to go on and treat the players, as they pass him he goes mental jumping up and down like a child.
And that is the point I'm trying to make over Chelsea, surely JM doesn't expect the team medics to wait for his permission to go on, or does he?, like you say, the risk to players actually requiring treatment rather than waiting could be huge.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Is this story really that big?
		
Click to expand...

It's probably not but Chelsea and JM have allowed this to escalate when it should've been kept behind closed doors IMO.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't think the tackle was as bad as you've suggested,.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnt a career ender, but it was a sharp painful boot by a 14 stone centre half and it deserved a cold wet sponge at least.

I've given enough of them out on the mystery playing fields mate, so know that it can smart.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 13, 2015)

freddielong said:



			A new low for this vile little man.
		
Click to expand...

If he gave Â£1,000,000 to charity you'd find a way to criticise him for it.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			It's probably not but Chelsea and JM have allowed this to escalate when it should've been kept behind closed doors IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## freddielong (Aug 13, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			If he gave Â£1,000,000 to charity you'd find a way to criticise him for it.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but yet again that isn't what he is in the news for its something snide and horrid.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			If he gave Â£1,000,000 to charity you'd find a way to criticise him for it.
		
Click to expand...

Though since you mention it - having loads of money and giving a pile of it away to charity neither makes you a good person or absolves you of your sins.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 13, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though since you mention it - having loads of money and giving a pile of it away to charity neither makes you a good person or absolves you of your sins.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it doesn't, but that wasn't the point that was being made, as well you know.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			It's probably not but Chelsea and JM have allowed this to escalate when it should've been kept behind closed doors IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			It's probably not but Chelsea and JM have allowed this to escalate when it should've been kept behind closed doors IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Bit difficult when it was all broadcast live on Sky & noticed by no small number inside the ground.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 13, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bit difficult when it was all broadcast live on Sky & noticed by no small number inside the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Also a good point. 

Pretty sure they could have closed the story down though. 
Chelsea are a huge club and are bound to have an effective press office at their disposal. 

Mind you, a good Jose story is bound to sell copy...........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2015)

Sky sports news picked up on Slaven Bilic and Claudio Ranieri's stated love of music today.

I wonder if anyone will ask JM if he likes........


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sky sports news picked up on Slaven Bilic and Claudio Ranieri's stated love of music today.

I wonder if anyone will ask JM if he likes........






Click to expand...

:rofl: top bants


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bit difficult when it was all broadcast live on Sky & noticed by no small number inside the ground.
		
Click to expand...

He could've easily swerved the question, he's a media expert.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sky sports news picked up on Slaven Bilic and Claudio Ranieri's stated love of music today.

I wonder if anyone will ask JM if he likes........






Click to expand...

Don't you still wear you're jacket like his on the front cover??


----------



## peterlav (Aug 14, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bit difficult when it was all broadcast live on Sky & noticed by no small number inside the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Made even more difficult by the fact he jumped up and down and screamed at the medical team like a spoilt petulant child (heat of the moment lapse possibly) but then, after having the chance to cool down and reflect on his behaviour, he chose to criticise them once again in post match interview. Pathetic


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Aug 14, 2015)

Maureen is a classless berk.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2015)

Seems that she dared to answer back to Mourinho's rant at her and her colleague.  He kept schtum. Has he been kicked off the bench?  Dunno.


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2015)

They both won't be on the bench for Sunday and Eva is believed to have contacted her solicitors for advice & guidance, again all the media and camera's are only focusing on Eva but this match ban includes them both!

Its a stupid storm blowing out of all proportion and I hope we don't lose Eva because of it, she will be easily and immediately employed by any other top club but I feel the damage and personal assault and media attention towards her will drive her away, a bit like foreign England managers of old, driven away by the senseless media!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Made even more difficult by the fact he jumped up and down and screamed at the medical team like a spoilt petulant child (heat of the moment lapse possibly) but then, after having the chance to cool down and reflect on his behaviour, he chose to criticise them once again in post match interview. Pathetic
		
Click to expand...

It's all done with a motive IMO 

The talk about dropping two points and the Talk about the lacklustre performance etc seems to have died down - it's deflection tactics to take the focus away from the players and team


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



*Absolutely correct that the Ref signalled to the bench that medical staff can enter the field of play *.
		
Click to expand...

and once that occurs, doesn't the player have to leave the field of play whether he's been treated or not because a certain amount of time has passed?  or do players only leave after being treated, I can't remember!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't you still wear you're jacket like his on the front cover??
		
Click to expand...

Not me, but Glen used to have a Larriot tie, and cowboy boots, back in the 80's - remind him next time you see him!


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not me, but Glen used to have a Larriot tie, and cowboy boots, back in the 80's - remind him next time you see him!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I would have been a good cowboy, do you like my big weapon :smirk:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			and once that occurs, doesn't the player have to leave the field of play whether he's been treated or not because a certain amount of time has passed?  or do players only leave after being treated, I can't remember!
		
Click to expand...

They leave the field after the treatment, or sometimes (if close to the side of the pitch, or the treatment is taking a long time) the ref may ask them to leave while the game carries on. If its a head injury, they dont have to leave the field, if treated quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			They both won't be on the bench for Sunday and Eva is believed to have contacted her solicitors for advice & guidance, again all the media and camera's are only focusing on Eva but this match ban includes them both!

Its a stupid storm blowing out of all proportion and I hope we don't lose Eva because of it, she will be easily and immediately employed by any other top club but I feel the damage and personal assault and media attention towards her will drive her away, a bit like foreign England managers of old, driven away by the senseless media!
		
Click to expand...

Robin, as much as I admire your loyalty to Chelsea the only one who should bare any responsibility is your senseless manager, he had 2 opportunities to make this a non-story and he failed twice, you's are arguably the biggest club in the League at the moment and are constantly in the public eye, you can't pick n choose when to play nice with the media.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 16, 2015)

Was this new rumour of affairs and club doctors....... Captain at it again?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 16, 2015)

I see Chelsea are losing so look forward to JosÃ© coming up with some extra special garbage to deflect away from the fact his team were not good enough in the after match interviews . 

I'm betting on him claiming he's seen some UFOs.


----------



## freddielong (Aug 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			They both won't be on the bench for Sunday and Eva is believed to have contacted her solicitors for advice & guidance, again all the media and camera's are only focusing on Eva but this match ban includes them both!

Its a stupid storm blowing out of all proportion and I hope we don't lose Eva because of it, she will be easily and immediately employed by any other top club but I feel the damage and personal assault and media attention towards her will drive her away, a bit like foreign England managers of old, driven away by the senseless media!
		
Click to expand...

Driven away because of that vile little man and the way Chelsea have handled it. Chelsea and Maureen have been wrong every step of the way with this and they seem to be to stubborn to admit it. I really don't even see how the Chelsea fans can spin it any other way.


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Driven away because of that vile little man and the way Chelsea have handled it. Chelsea and Maureen have been wrong every step of the way with this and they seem to be to stubborn to admit it. I really don't even see how the Chelsea fans can spin it any other way.
		
Click to expand...


They can't!

*Slime*.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2015)

Wonder if she could do Chelsea for constructive dismissal?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 17, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wonder if she could do Chelsea for constructive dismissal?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't she have to be dismissed first?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Wouldn't she have to be dismissed first?
		
Click to expand...

When claiming constructive dismissal you aren't dismissed but put in a position by your employer where you feel you have no option but to resign.  Moorinyo probably hasn't done anything in breach of her contract - though she might argue that by his actions she felt that she would be pressured to breach her ethical obligations as a doctor.  And on these grounds she could resign and claim constructive dismissal?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 17, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When claiming constructive dismissal you aren't dismissed but put in a position by your employer where you feel you have no option but to resign.  Moorinyo probably hasn't done anything in breach of her contract - though she might argue that by his actions she felt that she would be pressured to breach her ethical obligations as a doctor.  And on these grounds she could resign and claim constructive dismissal?
		
Click to expand...

I presume she could, there's nothing stopping her making a claim, but as well as not having been dismissed she also hasn't resigned - yet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			I presume she could, there's nothing stopping her making a claim, but as well as not having been dismissed she also hasn't resigned - yet.
		
Click to expand...

quite


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When claiming constructive dismissal you aren't dismissed but put in a position by your employer where you feel you have no option but to resign.  Moorinyo probably hasn't done anything in breach of her contract - though she might argue that by his actions she felt that she would be pressured to breach her ethical obligations as a doctor.  And on these grounds she could resign and claim constructive dismissal?
		
Click to expand...

Do you have 3 different colour pens in the top pocket of your white coat with a pencil in reserve along with your note pad and clipboard


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Do you have 3 different colour pens in the top pocket of your white coat with a pencil in reserve along with your note pad and clipboard 

Click to expand...

In a manner of speaking - yes.


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2015)

Fish said:



*Do you have 3 different colour pens* in the top pocket of your white coat with a pencil in reserve along with your note pad and clipboard 

Click to expand...

I like different coloured pens .

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2015)

Slime said:



			I like different coloured pens .

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for that, sometimes he uses a very aggressive shade of Cyan.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2015)

Fish said:





SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When claiming constructive dismissal you aren't dismissed but put in a position by your employer where you feel you have no option but to resign.  Moorinyo probably hasn't done anything in breach of her contract - though she might argue that by his actions she felt that she would be pressured to breach her ethical obligations as a doctor.  And on these grounds she could resign and claim constructive dismissal?
		
Click to expand...

Do you have 3 different colour pens in the top pocket of your white coat with a pencil in reserve along with your note pad and clipboard 

Click to expand...

No need with t'Internet!!

http://findlaw.co.uk/law/employment/constructive_dismissal/500155.html

The man is right - unlike Maureen!

I did have to smile (just a little as they were both genuine injuries) at the irony in the City match where Chelsea didn't have enough medical staff and the City Doctor (I think) was helping!


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			No need with t'Internet!!

http://findlaw.co.uk/law/employment/constructive_dismissal/500155.html

The man is right!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say he wasn't, I am very knowledgeable of the law, especially around employment, but I can spot a jobs worth and excessive PC brigade leader from a 1000 yards


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			No need with t'Internet!!

http://findlaw.co.uk/law/employment/constructive_dismissal/500155.html

The man is right - unlike Maureen!

I did have to smile (just a little as they were both genuine injuries) at the irony in the City match where Chelsea didn't have enough medical staff and the City Doctor (I think) was helping! 

Click to expand...

Only 2 are on the bench anyway and we had 2 injuries at the same time, so there would have been no difference if our first choice medics would have been available


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When claiming constructive dismissal you aren't dismissed but put in a position by your employer where you feel you have no option but to resign.  Moorinyo probably hasn't done anything in breach of her contract - though she might argue that by his actions she felt that she would be pressured to breach her ethical obligations as a doctor.  And on these grounds she could resign and claim constructive dismissal?
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong. But unless she's also tried the grievance route in an attempt to find middle ground, her case is very much weakened. Chelsea will have processes in place to resolve issues, and I'd be very surprised if they are not well down the road to settling this sensibly.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			Only 2 are on the bench anyway and we had 2 injuries at the same time, so there would have been no difference if our first choice medics would have been available
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! But it was still amusingly ironic!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wonder if she could do Chelsea for constructive dismissal?
		
Click to expand...

And perhaps not that unsurprisingly it comes to pass...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-to-sue-Jose-Mourinho-as-well-as-Chelsea.html


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And perhaps not that unsurprisingly it comes to pass...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-to-sue-Jose-Mourinho-as-well-as-Chelsea.html

Click to expand...

And cited him separately... chance for Chelsea to distance themselves from him maybe?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And cited him separately... chance for Chelsea to distance themselves from him maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Eva Carneiro's legal team spots the opportunity...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

I have to say it was inevitable she's taken this action. I hear Charlton have already offered a post after the case is settled but pretty sure she'll be in demand by far bigger clubs than that


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 3, 2015)

I hope she takes him/them to the cleaners.:thup:


----------

